# What Im doing for 2009 (First year with my own house)



## CreeKcoog (Oct 9, 2007)

This is the first year with my own house and I'm making the best of it, here is some ugly prelim drawouts of what Im doing with my house. Take the concept and extrapolate it into more and more scenes of people. I know this could be considered a bit gruesome for this forum, and I know nobody knows me, but I have been lurking the forums for a while admiring peoples work.

Comments? Suggestions?


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

First off, You bought a beautiful house. The lightning is a must..I do mine the same way. Just be sure a ToT wouldnt ever be looking directly at those lights.. Also, your theme is a great idea!

Could you set the lights in your house to go on and off? Maybe using lamps? This is a tough one because anything classic halloween like graves and skeletons would be out of place at a murder scene. I love the idea though


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

EEK! That will be scary! Great idea, new and original!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks like you are off to a good start, and that will be a totally different kind of scare from everyone else i'm sure. Good luck on your vision. Hope to see this on this years new haunt forum dvd.


----------



## CreeKcoog (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments everyone! I have toyed with the concept of indoor flickering lights, as if the lightning is causing power outages, or the killer tried cutting the power and failed miserably. I havent gotten it to look perfect yet, but what I invision if I can get it right would look great. Especially for the murderer scene in the window. Because to much light on that static scene will look meh. But flashes of the murderer as you drive by or anything of the sort could really make you give it a second glance. In fact, you have now inspired me to work on getting it to work again tonight once it goes dark. So thank you for that.

Oh and if you look at my picture there is another set of windows to the far left, I am going to have a dummy that appears to be pounding on the window yelling for help already cut up.

Also you are right about not being to use things like graveyards and skeletons, Im really try to stick with my centralized theme which means a lot of my expensive props can't be used.  Its ok I guess because I can use them for indoor themes for my Halloween Party.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

looks good! could use some more but still good!


----------



## WakeForest (Sep 18, 2009)

Pretty good for your first year with your own house! Good luck post some pictures when you have everything up.


----------



## landrvr1 (Sep 25, 2005)

The Murder Scene setup is cool and all, but I'd really love to see you turn your beautiful new home into a dark, rundown, weather beaten, rat infested, moldy old haunt.

Fake boarded up windows, stained faux weathered panels over the nice garage door boards, old junk scattered around the yard, old boards layed across the roof, haha. Find some old brush somewhere and dump it on the yard. Then get some strobes or colored lights going inside. A crank ghost or 2 would be excellent.

Just a thought.


----------



## landrvr1 (Sep 25, 2005)

OH. And a big CONDEMNED sign - weathered and old of course - tacked on to the garage doors. Hahahaha.

Your neighbors will love you for this.

Trust me.


----------



## madtinkerer (Sep 23, 2009)

Chalk outline of a body on the driveway is a must for a murder scene! And some yellow police tape.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

If you want flickering lights....you CANNOT go wrong with i-zombie. It may be expensive, but trust me you will not regret it! I run over 36 par 38 can lights with gel colors off of my i-zombie. It is EASILY the best purchase I have ever made. I run it off my ipod, which is loaded with nothing but thunder and lightening sounds and it is the BOMB. OMG it is so cool. Get the CD too!
http://www.i-zombie.com/


----------

